# one



## AMETIST

Hi,
Who ( a native speaker if you please) can explain me the difference between one and it in this context:
'I felt some hard things and picked one up. It was a stone.'
Why it's not right to use :I felt some hard things an picked it up.

Thanks a lot


----------



## farscape

AMETIST said:


> Hi,
> Who ( a native speaker if you please) can explain me...



Poate că ar trebui să întrebi pe forumul de "English only" 

Am simţit/pipăit *câteva* lucruri şi am ridicat/luat *unul*. Era o piatră.

*One*, aici se referă la *one* _of the hard things I felt_, introduse prin *some*. 

Construcţia ta, în româneşte ar suna:

"Am simiţit căteva lucruri pe jos şi l-am ridicat".

Later,


----------



## AMETIST

Multumesc pt raspuns,

ar merge si: 'am ridicat unul dintre ele. '

am inteles acum relatia: some-one.

Toate cele bune


----------



## farscape

AMETIST said:


> ... ar merge si: 'am ridicat unul dintre ele. ' ...



Sigur că da, de fapt în româneşte aşa sună mai bine. Am folosit dinadins o construcţie similară celei din engleză pentru a uşura comparaţia.

Best,


----------



## AMETIST

Multumesc pt ajutor


----------

